# Cannot access a win xp system in network from any system



## narayan.786y (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi 
I cannot access a win xp system in my network from any system. It shows error message you doesnot have previleges to access the system. i can access other systems from that system.That system windows default firewall is also turned off. i cannot understand what is wrong. Please help me to solving the problem.

Narayana


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

On the XP system in question, do this.

Create a file in notepad named FIXANON.REG with the following contents:

You should have 3 boxes on the bottom in NOTEPAD.
1)Filename : FIXANON.REG
2)Save as type: all files
3)Encoding: ANSI
If you do not change it from txt type to All files type, then the file will actually be FIXANON.REG.txt, this won't accomplish the desired result.

------------------- Use text after this line -------------------
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa]
"restrictanonymous"=dword:00000000
------------------- Use text before this line -----------------

Double click on the file and say Yes to the merge into registry question.

Reboot the computer.


----------



## lkm020 (Mar 29, 2009)

Had exactly the same problem and this fixed it. Thanks!!


----------



## shahidiqbal (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks johnwill i was facing same problem solved nowray:


----------

